# Need suggestions to lower temps on i7-7700hq cpu



## ItsYeAce (Aug 16, 2022)

Hello there! I have an i7-7700hq processor and I undervolted it about a year ago to -110mv on both cpu core and cache. It still ran quite hot during heavy load so I came here for suggestions on how to improve throttlestop to lower the temps even more.

*The voltage is currently -200mV because I just tested/played around just now and it crashed on -210mV on idle/boot.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 17, 2022)

You have Speed Shift EPP checked on the main screen but it is not doing anything because your computer does not automatically enable Speed Shift in the BIOS. If you want to use Speed Shift, you need to enable it in the TPL window.

I would use ThrottleStop 9.5

ThrottleStop shows what the default maximum turbo ratios are. You have a locked CPU so increasing any of the turbo ratios higher than the default values will not accomplish anything. 

I have never seen a CPU that was 100% stable with the core and cache both set to -200 mV. Run the built in TS Bench test to see if it reports any errors. If you see errors in this test or in any stress test, your CPU needs more voltage. 

If you disabled the C states in the bios or if you used ThrottleStop to disable the C states, this prevents Intel Turbo Boost from working correctly. Your CPU will run faster when lightly loaded if the C states are enabled. Some people prefer to disable them so their CPU runs at a steady 34 multiplier. Disabling the C states creates extra heat but some prefer the reduced latency when they do this. Guys that use their laptops for music production like to disable the C states. 

You can set the turbo time limit to the default 28 seconds. Both power limits are set to the same value so this setting does not matter. Not sure if the CPU understands 3.67 million seconds of turbo boost. That is 40 something days worth of boost.

If your temps are too high, clean your laptop out and replace the thermal paste.


----------



## ItsYeAce (Aug 17, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> You have Speed Shift EPP checked on the main screen but it is not doing anything because your computer does not automatically enable Speed Shift in the BIOS. If you want to use Speed Shift, you need to enable it in the TPL window.
> 
> I would use ThrottleStop 9.5
> 
> ...


Is there anything else I can do? Because I replaced the thermal paste some time ago and undervolted to -110mV on both core and cache but it still ran 50 degrees on idle and around 85 degrees and thermal throttled(prochot offset was at 15 that time).


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 17, 2022)

What thermal paste did you use? Some popular thermal pastes only last a week or two when used direct die on a laptop CPU. 

What does ThrottleStop report for C0% when your computer is idle at the desktop? My computers usually report 0.5% or less. Too much useless stuff running in the background can add unnecessary heat to any computer. Use the Task Manager Details tab to track down any programs that you do not need running all the time.


----------



## ItsYeAce (Aug 17, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> What thermal paste did you use? Some popular thermal pastes only last a week or two when used direct die on a laptop CPU.
> 
> What does ThrottleStop report for C0% when your computer is idle at the desktop? My computers usually report 0.5% or less. Too much useless stuff running in the background can add unnecessary heat to any computer. Use the Task Manager Details tab to track down any programs that you do not need running all the time.
> 
> View attachment 258352


I used thermal grizzly kryonaut. c0% is at 1.3/1.4 at idle. Mostly windows processes such as services as I disabled most of the bloatware and telemetry


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 17, 2022)

1.4% sounds good but it is 7 times as much bloatware running on your computer compared to my computer at 0.2%. 

The Resource Monitor might help you find a few more things.


----------



## ItsYeAce (Aug 17, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> 1.4% sounds good but it is 7 times as much bloatware running on your computer compared to my computer at 0.2%.
> 
> The Resource Monitor might help you find a few more things.


I checked the Resource monitor, all of them are windows processes. I once had tweaked 1709 build with around 5-10 background processes and 20-25 windows processes but now I didn't bother to disable most of the services.

I downloaded throttlestop 9.5 and changed some settings. Are all the settings correct except for the cpu core/cache voltage(-110mV is stable for me)? Is there anything other than this I can do to improve the performance and lower the temps?

Just wanted to inform that I ran prime95 on the settings above(-160mV on cache and core) and it ran fine for 4 hours without errors but vr thermals still throttled. But, when I started my game, laptop started to shutdown automatically(I think it’s due to it reaching 100 degrees). So, I set the prochot offset to 3 so the prochot will be 97 degrees. I lowered the voltage offset to -140mV on both cache and core. It’s stable for now but temp is still quite high(97/98 degrees), but it didn’t shutdown or bsos after around 30 minutes of gaming. I can send my current settings if you want and absolutely love suggestions if you are able to provide them. Also, what does powersaver c0% do and is c1e worth it for gaming?

This is my Throttlestop log file after around 30-40 minutes of gaming. Anything I can do to improve my temps/performance?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 18, 2022)

ItsYeAce said:


> improve the performance and lower the temps?


Enabling the C states in the bios will improve light load performance and it will reduce light load CPU temperatures. Your first screenshot shows that none of the C states are being used which is unusual for a laptop. Even when you are using your computer and 1 or 2 cores are active, if the C states are enabled, this should reduce power consumption and temperatures. 

The MMIO Power Limits are set to 45W and 60W. Setting the MSR power limits to 4095 does not do anything. The lowest power limit controls the CPU. I would check the MMIO Lock box if you do not want to use the lower MMIO power limits. 

A CPU with a 45W TDP rating should not be thermal throttling when power consumption is only 25W. Find a way to improve your cooling.


----------



## ItsYeAce (Aug 18, 2022)

There were no C states in the bios for me(locked bios), all the c-states were already disabled when I downloaded Throttlestop 9.5 except for C1E. Is there by any chance I can enable c-states within Throttlestop? 

I already locked the MMIO power limits now.

Is there any other way to improve cooling other than repasting? Note that when I stress test using prime95 the power reached 45-50W and only the VR thermals were throttling. Only when I'jm playing games, thermal starts to throttle at a very low power. 

These are the most recent settings and log file.


----------

